# هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

خرجت الكثير من الدراسات حول هذا الموضوع ولكن ما هي حقيقة تأثير البكاء على الصحة ؟ وهل هو ضار أم نافع؟ وتشير الابحاث الأخيرة أن البكاء يزيد الأمر سوءاً لأنه يسبب الصداع وأن الدموع التي تنهمر من العين تقود إلى الإصابة بالشقيقة (الصداع النصفي).

بكاء عاطفي 


ويرى فري أن الدموع تخلص الجسم من المواد الكيماوية المتعلقة بالضغط النفسي، ولدى دراسة التركيب الكيمائي للدمع العاطفي والدمع التحسسي (الذي تثيره الغبار مثلاً) أن الدمع العاطفي يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من هرموني "البرولاكين" و "آي سي تي أتشن" اللذين يتواجدان في الدم في حال التعرض للضغط، وعليه فإن البكاء يخلص الجسم من تلك المواد. وأوضح هذا الاكتشاف سبب بكاء النساء بنسبة تفوق بكاء الرجال بخمسة أضعاف، فالبرولاكين يتواجد لدى النساء بكميات أكبر مقارنة بالكمية لدى الرجال لأنه الهرمون المسؤول عن إفراز الحليب. 


ويقول الدكتور فري أن الحزن المسؤول عن أكثر من نصف كمية الدمع التي يذرفها البشر في حين أن الفرح مسؤول عن 20% من الدمع ,أما الغضب فيأتي في المرتبة الثالثة. 


ويقول روت "لسبب ما قرر المجتمع التعبير عن المشاعر بهذه الطريقة عير الصحية في حين أن التعبير عن العواطف أفضل بكثير من كبتها". 


أنواع الدمع: 


ومن أبرز أنواع الدموع التي تسيل من العين: 


ع المطرية، وهي تحافظ على رطوبة العين وصحتها، فهي تساعد العين على التحرك بسهولة في التجويف، ككمنا أنها تحتوي على أملاح وأنزيمات تقتل الكائنات الدقيقة. 


- الدموع التحسسية: تحتوي على مواد الدموع المطرية ذاتها، وهنا تزيد الغدد الدمعية من إفراز الدموع لحماية العينين من الأوساخ والملوثات وأشياء مثل أبخرة البصل. 


- دموع العواطف: وهى تنهمر مرد فعل على أحداث عاطفية، وتحتوي هذه الدموع على هرمونات وبروتينات والأندروفين وهي عبارة عن مسكن ألم طبيعي، وتساعد هذه المواد على طرد المواد السامة من الجسم لتخفيف حدة الضغط النفسي. 


أثناء البكاء تزداد كمية الدمع المنهمر بمقدار يفوق المعدل الطبيعي بخمسين إلى مائة ضعف في الدقيقة وتسكب العين وسطياً 5 مللمترات من الدمع يومياً، وجدير بالذكر أن فتح وإغماض العين بشكل لاإرادي بمعدل 20 مرة في الدقيقة هي الحركة التي تحافظ على مرونة العينين.




منقوووووووول​


----------



## القيصر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

شكرا ليكي يا كاندي على المعلومات دي
فعلا اول مره افهم ليه النساء اكثر بكاء من الرجال
ميرسي ليكي ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## rama (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

*ميرسي يا w_candyshop_s 
عالموضوع الرائع 
والمعلومات دي
والرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك​*


----------



## العجايبي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بكاء عاطفي
> 
> 
> ويرى فري أن الدموع تخلص الجسم من المواد الكيماوية المتعلقة بالضغط النفسي، ولدى دراسة التركيب الكيمائي للدمع العاطفي والدمع التحسسي (الذي تثيره الغبار مثلاً) أن الدمع العاطفي يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من هرموني "البرولاكين" و "آي سي تي أتشن" اللذين يتواجدان في الدم في حال التعرض للضغط، وعليه فإن البكاء يخلص الجسم من تلك المواد. وأوضح هذا الاكتشاف سبب بكاء النساء بنسبة تفوق بكاء الرجال بخمسة أضعاف، فالبرولاكين يتواجد لدى النساء بكميات أكبر مقارنة بالكمية لدى الرجال لأنه الهرمون المسؤول عن إفراز الحليب.
> ...



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرااااا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## shatha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

آه يا كاندي موضوعك جميل جدا 
ومعلومات حلوه وانا عن قناعه 
اقول ان الدموع سلاحنا الفتاك


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

شكرا للموضوع الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا shatha

على المشاركه​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## koka_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

مرسى اوى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل دة
انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات الجميلة دية 
مرسى لتعبيك​


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل البكاء مهم وما هي انواعه وهل للعاطفة علاقة بذلك ؟*

ميرسى يا كوكا لمشاركتك

وربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## mrmrmora (29 ديسمبر 2008)

موضو حلو جدا ياكاندي  وربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه


----------



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mrmrmora قال:


> موضو حلو جدا ياكاندي وربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

عجيب أنا توقعت سبب بكاء المرأة أكثر هو سبب عاطفي
ميرسي كتير للموضوع الرائع سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> عجيب أنا توقعت سبب بكاء المرأة أكثر هو سبب عاطفي​
> 
> ميرسي كتير للموضوع الرائع سلام المسيح​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا كاندي على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا كاندي على المعلومات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2009)

معلومات حلوة اوى يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك :crying:


:crying:


----------



## صديقة السلام (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك
موضوع غعايه بالروعه
ولاتدمع الاعين الا على شئ يمس القلب

تحياتي لك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2009)

candy shop

شكرااااااا للموضوع والمعلوات كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## جيلان (8 يناير 2009)

> الدموع التحسسية: تحتوي على مواد الدموع المطرية ذاتها، وهنا تزيد الغدد الدمعية من إفراز الدموع لحماية العينين من الأوساخ والملوثات وأشياء مثل أبخرة البصل.



*هى دى الى بتيجى من بشر البصل بقى :11azy:
سمعت ان مضع اللبان اثناء بشر البصل بيخفف من الوجع
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع المهم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

zezza قال:


> معلومات حلوة اوى يا كاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك :crying:
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

الف سلامه​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

صديقة السلام قال:


> شكرا لك
> موضوع غعايه بالروعه
> ولاتدمع الاعين الا على شئ يمس القلب
> 
> تحياتي لك


 

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> candy shop
> 
> شكرااااااا للموضوع والمعلوات كاندي
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هى دى الى بتيجى من بشر البصل بقى :11azy:*
> *سمعت ان مضع اللبان اثناء بشر البصل بيخفف من الوجع*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع المهم*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

جديده دى يا جيجى 

نجربها ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## merna lovejesus (10 يناير 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

